# Eagle Village Resort  Tamiment Pa



## Helja1157 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello!

Has anyone stayed at this resort? We booked Thanksgiving week at this resort.
Since it was booked thru RCI, would appreciate any feedback on this resort.


----------



## rcshelton (Jul 14, 2012)

We stayed here for three days last September using RCI Points on a trip to NH, VT and NY.  A very quiet, relaxing and peaceful resort back in the woods. It is 5 miles to the nearest restaurants and shopping.  We thoroughly enjoyed our stay here.  Resort is not fancy but very comfortable.  Staff is very friendly and helpful.  We stayed in the Condo type units close to the office to avoid the walking and steps for the individual tree house type units.  The condo type units are newer, also.  This resort serves as a good base location to visit the  Pocono Mts. area.  It is close enough to New York City for day trips although we had no desire to do that.  It would also be a good place to have a nice quiet Thanksgiving week if that is what you want.

Suggest that you visit the RCI website and read the reviews for the past year (since September 2011).  I find these to accurately reflect our thoughts and experience.


----------



## Helja1157 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for the info. We appreciate it. 
Do you have to request a Condo type unit? I did not see any photos of the Condo units.


----------

